# Gerbil breeders near Bromley



## JHLC (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi

We got our son a gerbil for Xmas. He lived on his own in the pet shop and as first time gerbil owners we accepted that the pet shop said he would be fine if he gets enough attention. He is 5 months old.
He still won't allow us to handle him and has become quite nippy even though we put him in the bath tub with us every day and regularly put our hands in the cage. When you touch anything in his cage he will charge and bite!
We have decided he needs a friend so looking for a male pup to introduce using the split cage method.
We live in Bromley, are there any local breeders that would be able to help?
Thanks


----------

